# Which direction do you point the arrow?



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

The arrow should point to the tank. It indicates the direction of flow.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

arrows on valves point in direction of flow... aka whichever way air/water will be flowing through the valve. if things try to flow AGAINST the arrow they will be stopped.

some valves are weak enough so you can blow through them one way to double check


----------



## Aquamom (Oct 1, 2010)

So, the valve should be installed so the arrow points TOWARD the aquarium and AWAY from the pump? Klib's reply was a little contradictory. Air would flow from the pump into the tank, and water siphoning out of the tank would flow from the aquarium into the pump. So I don't understand what he means by the direction in which the "air/water" flows. They would flow in opposite directions ... Hey, folks, this is supposed to be a simple question ...


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Check valves exist for water lines too. Arrow points to direction of flow


----------



## Aquamom (Oct 1, 2010)

What does the "direction of flow" mean? The direction in which the AIR flows or the WATER flows? I'm talking about an aquarium, here. Do I point the arrow TOWARD THE TANK, or TOWARD THE PUMP??? WHY is it so difficult to get a clear, straight answer?


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

The arrow points towards the aquarium and away from the air pump.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

this is very straightforward... arrow points in direction of flow... which way is the air or water flowing? that is the direction the arrow should point...



deeda said:


> The arrow points towards the aquarium and away from the air pump.


yes... because air is FLOWING from the pump TO the tank... this is the direction of the flow for your application...

pump -> tank

thus that is the direction the arrow should point...


----------



## GroundhogPhil (Feb 3, 2017)

The arrow should point in whatever direction you're planning to pump the air. From the pump to the tank.


----------



## Aquamom (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you. I was confused because of the "air/water" in the same line as "flow". I didn't know which it was referring to. Now I know. Thank you, again.

Wouldn't it be nice, though, if this were specified in the directions on the packages these valves come in. Maybe some brands do, but the one I got says nothing at all about that. I've found that things made in China have incomplete or non-existent instructions. Or else the English is so vague it requires second-guessing.

Aaaah, such is the world of today ...


----------



## ausram (Jan 23, 2017)

The arrow should point in the direction you wish the air to travel. In this case, the arrow should point towards the tank, NOT towards the pump. It's quite straightforward. 

We are all saying the same thing in slightly different ways.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Aquamom said:


> Wouldn't it be nice, though, if this were specified in the directions on the packages these valves come in. Maybe some brands do, but the one I got says nothing at all about that. I've found that things made in China have incomplete or non-existent instructions. Or else the English is so vague it requires second-guessing.
> 
> Aaaah, such is the world of today ...



the arrow is the directions. transcends language really


----------



## X45 (Dec 20, 2016)

The arrow shows the intended/desired flow of air or water. Pretty sure that was the intension of the earlier statement. They are used for both. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Kind of like frying your first egg? You don't really get directions on the obvious stuff like take the shell off first! It's not a Chinese/English thing, it is a plumbing standard thing.
No harm in not knowing. I'm kind of the same way when I try to cook something new!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hmm, in archery you point the arrow......away from you; I find I got bad results the other way!


----------

